# تبات ونبات



## Abdallah.star

السلام عليكم

هل كلمة *"تبات ونبات"* التي تُقال في أواخر الحكايات كلمة فصيحة؟ وإن لم تكن فمَ البديل عنها؟

ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## WadiH

وعليكم السلام
نعم لكن يبدو أن "تبات" هو النطق العامي ل"ثبات".


----------



## Abdallah.star

Wadi Hanifa said:


> وعليكم السلام
> نعم لكن يبدو أن "تبات" هو النطق العامي ل"ثبات".


الكثير من الشكر الجزيل


----------

